# Which of these Jointers & Biscuit Cutters is better?



## DogbertBH (Aug 16, 2007)

I truly value anything anyone has to say about these tools. I'm generally a firm believer in buying the right tool the first time, but for right now, I'm just doing stuff for practice and then around the house a little. Getting started with low cost tools for now.

These are all tools I can pick up locally, too. Part of the allure is being able to use stuff right away. I'll probably go for the drill press next.

*I found 2 Jointers that are similar and more importantly, within my budget. *

Sears has this Craftsman that's 6 1/8" VS just 6" Is this something I need to be concerned with??

http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?cat=Bench+Power+Tools&pid=00921788000&vertical=TOOL&subcat=Jointers%2C+Planers+%26+Shapers&BV_UseBVCookie=Yes

Rockler has this Delta http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=82&filter=jointer

*Also, when I get my jointer, I'm also getting a biscuit cutter. There are 3 I've seen;*

Ryobi has the lowest price at $99.00 but if it's the difference between 99, 189 or 219 I'll get the one that suits my needs best.

http://www.ryobitools.com/powertools/tool/jm82k

Sears has one by Dewalt
http://www.sears.com/sr/javasr/product.do?BV_UseBVCookie=Yes&pid=00927077000&cat=Portable+Power+Tools&subcat=Jointers+%26+Planers&vertical=TOOL&ihtoken=1

Rockler has the same Porter Cable I saw at Home Depot. (For the same price, too)
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=1309


----------



## Mario (Apr 23, 2007)

If you want to but once hold out for the best tool that you can afford. It took me 2 years to have enough to get my unisaw and Have never regretted that decision. I know that I will take some flak but Dewalt are superior to ryobi (In my opinion) and I have used both brands. I also prefer Delta over Craftsamn , but I must confess that I have a Craftsman 14" Bandsaw and like it.

You will find that questions about tools will get heated at times because we tend to get that way about our tools.( they are our livelyhood in some ways.) Good luck.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

I've got a Ridgid Jointer and a Port Cable bisquit joiner. They both work. I would prefer a 12 inch Oliver jointer but this one is getting me by for now. I would hesitate on Ryobi or Craftsman. Everything I've had from Ryobi has fell apart way too fast. it was lower priced but didn't hold up. I got lots of Rigid and DeWalt tools. Get the best jointer you can afford and the biggest. But get a jointer even if it's only a #8 Stanley Bailey Jointer plane. You cannot work with out it. If I have a board over 5 feet I tend to use the plane to joint the edge. The table on the jointer is just too short. don't forget to have fun!!


----------



## Dale (Jul 2, 2007)

I have recently sold my benchtop Craftsman jointer and upgraded to a Powermatic Model 54A 6" jointer - huge difference! The Powermatic is a dream with it's power and 6' table! The old Craftsman was OK but it was underpowered and way too short. Save up for a bigger jointer or keep your eyes on CraigsList for a good used one.

Delta generally makes good equipment.I would agree with Mr Angle's comments on Ryobi and Craftsman. We all have our brand preferences, I have had great experiences with Jet, Powermatic and Delta power tools so that is where I spend my money.

I have a DeWalt biscuit jointer and it has worked great. I would recommend it.
Dale


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

On the question of which biscuit joiner to buy, I have a DeWalt and it is fine BUT, the Porter Cable is better because you can use FF biscuits.

"Porter Cable's faceframe biscuits can join material as narrow as 1-1/2" wide. FF biscuits are 13mm x 30mm with the strength of full size biscuits. *Ideal for small picture frames, box corners, and cabinet faces*."

The FF biscuits can join narrower pieces which would be a nice feature. The difference in cost is probably $40 - $50 between the DeWalt and the Porter Cable.


----------



## DogbertBH (Aug 16, 2007)

That's a GREAT thing to know about the FF biscuits. I already own the Porter-Cable Finish/Brad nailer kit and a circular saw and have been very happy with both. Although the PC Biscuit cutter is the most expensive, cabinet faces and picture frames are 2 things I had planned on working with.

Thanks for that great comment Tom.

I plan on getting a thickness planer as well, so I don't really think I'll need a giant jointer. And as for the size, couldn't I just make extensions for larger pieces if I needed them? Like the work table I have at the same height as my table saw…


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

Tom, I've tried the FF bisquits and was not very satisfied. I've since switched all my face frame work to pocket screws. If you've had better luck that's good but I wan't happy with the results.


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

I don't know if it has changed more reciently, but the PC 557 has been highly rated for quite a while.

I have a General 6" jointer. It is a great machine, but I wish I had gotten an 8" machine. (Although, I admit I jones for a 12" cresent or oliver as well)


----------



## markrules (Feb 18, 2007)

I have the Freud 6.5 amp biscuit joiner from Lowes. $99 and seems well built. 
It may not be able to do anything, but I'd take a Freud tool over Ryobi any day.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Guys;

I may as well throw in here. We use Porter Cable biscuit joiners in the shop, and they get some pretty serious use. They have been trouble free, and I recommend them highly.

As far as jointers go, get the largest quality jointer you can afford, and also fit in your space.

For edge jointing a board, we often use the table saw, simply because its much faster, with the use of a rip sled.
We keep two in the shop, one that's 54 inches long, and one that's 84 inches long.

Using a sled its one pass thru the table saw, for a glue quality edge, as opposed to four or five passes thru the jointer.

We have a photo on our site of the shorter one, and at the bottom of the page, a link to a plan for the larger one, if you want to build one. I guarantee you'll find these VERY useful.

We use these often, especially when we have a large pile of lumber to edge joint. These sleds are also very handy for cutting tapers. That's accomplished by using double stick tape to hold the board at the angle we want.

Here's the link to the site page: http://www.prowoodworkingtips.com/Table_Saw_Rip_Sled_Plan.html

Lee


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

I would agree with those above on the PC biscuit joiner. I have one and it works great.

My jointer is a 6" Ridgid as well. It is a great jointer, but it would be nice to have one of those long bed 12" models instead. But, for my needs it works fine.


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

*Question for Lee:*

When you "edge joint" a board on the table saw, do you just cut the board with some kind of planer blade?

Do you have an edge on the board that is ready for glue-up?


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi Tom,

Sorry I missed this. Hope this explains it for you.

Did you check out the link for the rip sled? Or better yet the video on the ezee-feed site.

The address is shown in my profile.

I'm starring in that production!!! LOL Seriously, I do show using a rip sled on the video, about half way through the seven minute video.

But the short answer is I / we use Forrest blades and a ten foot long board will have a glue quality joint, using this method.

This will sound far fetched, but you will end up with a straighter board using this method, than using a jointer, especially on long boards.

The reason for this is with a rip sled, which is serving the same function as the bed of a jointer, can be as long as you want, whereas there isn't much you can do about lengthening the bed on a jointer.

Another advantage to this is did you ever meet someone that enjoyed changing jointer blades?

Since we started straight lining lumber this way, our jointer knives receive very little work, compared to before when we would make five passes on the jointer to get a straight edge. And if the jointer beds are the slightest bit out of alignment with each other, you end up with a bow on what's supposed to be straight.

Instead of making a sled, you could easily just screw the board to a piece of plywood, and ride the fence with the plywood..

That's my story, and I'm sticking to it

Lee

P.S. I have a secret. I don't use pocket holes, I don't like them. Give me biscuits, or give me death!


----------



## TomFran (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey, that sounds like a great quote:

*"Give me biscuits, or give me death!" *- by Lee A. Jesberger
-------------------------------------------

Thanks a lot, Lee, for an in depth answer to my question. It's help like this, from pro's like you, that is going to make me and others on this forum better woodworkers.


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

My pleasure Tom;

I think I will use that as a quote, good idea!!!

Lee


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I've had a Ryobi bisciut jointer for years. I wish I had bought anything else.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I've also found that with a good quality saw blade, you can skip the jointer.

I bought an old used Craftsman 6" jointer years ago, & I've been highly satisfied with it.

I made a nice stand for it. I'll have to take some pictures of it.


----------



## USCJeff (Apr 6, 2007)

I can speak concerning Biscuit Cutters. I read a review a while back (Pop WWing, I think) that compared models. The results were very close top to bottom. The biggest factor was fence adjustment. All other variables were very close. I could care less about the fence adjustment. I personally leave it off most the time. All cutters will center to 3/4" stock without a fence. A biscuit doesn't even need to be in the middle anyhow, just lined up with the other ones. A bought a Freud model from Lowes for right at $100. If you don't do a ton of angled biscuits the extra $ isn't worth it in my opinion. If you are going to dish out a lot for a high end cutter, might as well be the Domino. I used a PC model before and it had a better fence adjustment, but cost over $100 more.


----------



## scottb (Jul 21, 2006)

I had the Ryobi, bought it, and returned it to the Big Box on the same day. Just wouldn't keep the fence guide parallel on the front. I picked up the DeWalt and have been very happy.


----------

